# Best Route through Austria to Italy



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,

We are travelling to Lake Garda in August again , with a stop off in Germany.

For the last 2 years we have used the satnav route through Austria and have ended up going through mountains and single lane roads... Which takes its toll on us. Is and easier route / motorway through Austria ?


Mant thanx

Steve


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Steve

This is the route we have used for the past three years.

We have travelled to Venice the last three years running we found this route was the best for us and apart for the toll on the Swiss Boarder and the toll on the A4 in Italy.
We try Austria the toll there was 32 euros and 8 euros for the Burner past each way the Austria toll only lasts for 10 day and the Swiss lasts for twelve months from January to December. 
Our route is as follows.
From Calais to Dunkerque on the A16 then onto the A25/E42 to Lille then onto the A7 Towards Namur on the A15 then pickup the A4/E411 to Luxemburg for our first stopover at Luxemburg at Alzingen Camp site good site good facilities and easy to get a bus just outside the camp in to the city. Best to fill up with fuel as it’s cheaper here; this campsite is in the ACSI book page 199 item 447 last year we only paid 11 euros per night with electric.
From Luxemburg we A3 down to the A8/E29 towards Saarbrucken onto the A620 to junction 3 then turn onto the N61 towards Strasbourg and pickup the A35/E25 towards Basel where you will come to the boarder were you will need a Vignette you can pay the attendant at the boarder all other camps they charge 28 euros but for us Brits they charge 40 euros I complained bitterly last year about this and nearly got arrested but ended up paying 40 euros but I’ve since fund that you can bye one online for 28.50 euros.
Anyway back to the route A2/E25/E35 towards Luzern for our next stopover.
Continue on the A2/E35 to the Italy Boarder and onto the A9 towards Milan from the A9 you’ll A8 follow this road around Milan to the A4/E66 towards Venice our next stop was at Lake Garda just off the A4 We stopped Perchiera de Garda at a camp called Butterfly at 15 euros per night great camp right on the lake in the ACSI book on page 771 Item 2031.
From here just follow the A4 to Venice however we followed the A4 around to the air port and followed the N14 to portegrand and followed the road to Lido de Jesolo and on to Cavallino to Camping Cavallino this camp site is highly recommended in the ACSI Book page 740 Item 1937 15 euros per night right on the beach short bus ride to port Sabbioni for the ferry the Venice. There are around 28 camp sites in this area so plenty of choice.

I hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

so was your route through Austria on motorway and not windy windey roads?

We use Camping Cappuchini in Peschiera - beautiful site that has 7 pitches that over the beach and the lake - we usually book them a year in advance to make sure we get the right pitches.

It has a private locked gate to the beach which is nice and safe.

Sounds like we use a similar route to get to Italy, its just i am sure that there is a quicker route through Austria

Steve


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,
We normally go over the Fern Pass, Stuttgart to Kempten then over the Fern Pass and down into the Inn Valley and onto the motorway around Innsbruck and over the Brenner. We have sometimes avoided the Brenner motorway by heading west of Innsbruck via Nauders to get to Bolzano.

If you want a motorway route, Stuttgart to Munich then Worgl then Innsbruck.

We have always used the Fern Route even when we were in a rush, it always seems the best route, followed by the Brenner.

cheers alan


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

We always take the Belgium, Germany route stopping at Nattersee in Austria (on the end of the Brenner Motorway and a lovely ACSI CC site. See website in link in my signature below. We have made various trips to Italy. All Campsites mentioned on our routes.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Like the Van Dianne. 

Correct number of wheels but where's the injin ?

Steve


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry Steve, in the in the Car that tows it. Know this Forum is for MH's but got involved due to my website. Have many friends with Motor Homes that we camp with.


----------

